# 5D III LCD Screen Protector - GGS



## vWings (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been using a GGS optical glass LCD protector on my 7D since new and have started searching for a similar cover for the 5Diii when it finally shows up on my porch. Perhaps I need to give the accessory vendors time to gear up production of the 3.2 inch camera specific product. In the mean time, any suggestions for other options?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2012)

i'm exactly the same, thinking about just cutting an iphone plastic cheap film protector to suit as an interim measure untill the ggs ones come out


----------



## peederj (Mar 22, 2012)

I use these to mount the sticky viewfinder attachments on for video. I don't think the screen is particularly vulnerable on its own...the shutter probably dies around the same time the screen does. But I didn't want to gum up my screen with one of those sticky attachments. Turns out though they are safely removable and the residue is easily enough cleaned. the ones I tested.

The whole knockoff ecosystem for the 5D3 needs to ramp up and soon. But I may just get a real BG-11 anyway.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

Canon puts a piece of glass over the LCD, so you are not protecting the LCD, just the piece of glass, and its easily replacable if it gets scratched or when you sell the camera. 

Canon will sell you a replacement glass lcd cover and a diecut doubleback adhesive to hold it in place. Buying a spare seems to me a better investment than adding another piece of glass over the existing one. I don't know what the new one will cost, but likely on the order of $35. I've done it with my 5D MK II and my 40D so far.


http://www.youtube.com/embed/OYBXkqvayqc


----------



## vWings (Mar 22, 2012)

THANKS Spokane

I had no idea that outer layer was replaceable so easily. Having replaced a few iPhone screens, that's a snap. Really no harder than replacing the GGS cover. In fact I can see how one might try pulling the GGS and end up pulling off the factory cover along with it. 

GREAT SOLUTION - cover it with nothing 

Knowing III parts will be slow showing up, I took a look through the Canon site just to see if I could find a 5DII replacement glass but no joy. Where might one find factory replacement parts such as this?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2012)

vWings said:


> THANKS Spokane
> 
> Knowing III parts will be slow showing up, I took a look through the Canon site just to see if I could find a 5DII replacement glass but no joy. Where might one find factory replacement parts such as this?


 
I'm sure it will be a while before Canon has spare parts. You have to call Canon support to order parts. They are pretty friendly, helpful and efficient in my experience.


Phone:​1-800-OK-CANON (toll free)
​
 
Phone:​1-800-OK-CANON (toll free)
​
1-800-OK-CANON (toll free) will get you there.


----------

